# Audio driver for a OptiPlex GX270



## asiastackss516 (Jun 24, 2010)

what motherboard IS A OptiPlex GX270?? Because i deleted soundMax off my PC by accident and i dont know how to get my sound back. I tried setting my PC back a week but it didnt help.It also said i needed a driver and i downloaded DriverDetective but I NEED MY SOUND PLEEASE HELP !!! : ) and i dont have a CD to install it back on


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I have moved your post to its own thread.
If you have the original sound card installed you can see if this driver works:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R58182.EXE

All your drivers can be found here under Drivers and Downloads:
http://support.dell.com/

Input your service tag or exact model (e.i. OptiPlex GX270)

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

